# Crystal Black SSS-grade Mosura Flower shrimp



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

No, not Mosura products again. 

It's a fresh video of my Mosura flower-head crystal black *shrimp*.
It's nice, isn't it? 

I have a red version, I will post it later.

But for those who are interested in Mosura shrimp care products. They are available as always


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

What a pretty flower  i love it!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, I like the solid white colour on the body. Hope to see the red one soon.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice one igor, you got lots of babies crawling around there too. how many gallon is your tank?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, 

Ir's 10 gallons. It's one of the 'shrimp condo' tanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks awesome!. I may have to start a CRS/CBS tank.... lol of course not of this quality ;p.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Ir's 10 gallons. It's one of the 'shrimp condo' tanks.


maybe I will setup a shrimp apratment too.
lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have that apartment  I live there.

I'm walking out of my bedroom every morning and hear noise of air pumps


----------

